# Rod question



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anyone know of a way to get sand out of the reel seat of a rod?


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Take it apart and flush with water... if still in there... Break out one of these $2 gems...and use soapy water...









Brent


----------

